# CSH.UN last trade of the day



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I own lots of this reit

Last trade of the day was for 707,000 shares


I did not do this,I purchased some on friday last week

To bad I did not wait until 4 today


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I haven't bought Chartwell in quite a while. I don't generally like to sell things but have been thinking about selling my CSH, because it's so high.

Do you have any insight into what's pushing this stock so much? The company is losing money and they are still distributing. That's also a concern.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

TomB19 said:


> Do you have any insight into what's pushing this stock so much? The company is losing money and they are still distributing.


AFFO is going up, NOI is up, interest coverage is going up and debt/book is going down. It had an excessive run after the disposition of its US portfolio in mid-2015, but has been coming back to earth as it should be.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks, AR.


----------

